# Reflective Jackets France



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

My niece, who lives in France, says that from the 1st October 2008, the French Police are fining motorists if they do not have at least 1 reflective jacket in the car where it can easily be reached before getting out of the car.

They are also checking for warning triangles and spare bulbs.

In the area around Lyon where she lives the fines are €138 for no jacket plus a further €138 for no triangle/spare bulbs


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*France*

Hello

The high viz vest must be in the car/van and not the boot. The law also states at least one warning triangle must be carried too.

Here is the link to the AA's statement in this respect.

http://www.theaa.com/public_affairs/news/reflective-jackets-in-france.html

Russell


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Whilst over there recently I noticed that the reflective jacket was now the new seat cover on most vehicles-they are obviously taking things seriously


----------



## Gonewiththewind (Nov 17, 2007)

And in Spain it is High Viz Jackets for every occupant (man woman and child) and 2 triangles.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Not sure about this, but I believe you can be "_done_" if you step outside the vehicle before putting on the jacket.

May be a myth, or perhaps it depends on the mood of the Flic who sees you do it.


----------



## Gonewiththewind (Nov 17, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Not sure about this, but I believe you can be "_done_" if you step outside the vehicle before putting on the jacket.
> 
> May be a myth, or perhaps it depends on the mood of the Flic who sees you do it.


In the event of a breakdown, other wise every motorist would be walking round town with a reflective jacket on


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I did ask her about this, but she could only give an answer that was vague.

She said that it seems that the police are just making sure that you have "1" jacket in the vehicle.

When she was stopped she had the kids in with her and they were not bothered that there was not one jacket per occupant.

She does carry 2, but obviously that is not enough if she was to have to pull up with 2 adults & 3 children in the car


----------



## Gonewiththewind (Nov 17, 2007)

Thats in SPAIN StAubyns .
In France it is only one.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

For the moment, the law in France requires just one jacket and the triangle in the car. I guess the Flic are more active on m'ways and around the big cities but I've not been queried so far.


----------



## Gonewiththewind (Nov 17, 2007)

EQUIPAMIENTO

En cuanto a la dotación que como mínimo deben llevar las autocaravanas, será conforme al anexo XII del Reglamento General de Vehículo, la siguiente: Un juego de lámparas de las luces que esté obligado a llevar, en estado de servicio y herramientas indispensables para el cambio de lámparas, dos dispositivos portátiles de preseñalización de peligro, una rueda de repuesto o una rueda temporal con las herramientas necesarias para e cambio de ruedas o sistema alternativo para el cambio de las mismas que ofrezca suficientes garantías para la movilidad del vehículo.

Así mismo, cuando sus conductores salgan del vehículo y ocupen la calzada o el arcén en vías interurbanas deberán utilizar un chaleco reflectante de alta visibilidad, certificado según el Real Decreto 1407/1992, de 20 de noviembre.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Gonewiththewind said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure about this, but I believe you can be "_done_" if you step outside the vehicle before putting on the jacket.
> ...


OK Smartypants! Fell into that one didn't I!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Gonewiththewind said:


> EQUIPAMIENTO
> 
> En cuanto a la dotación que como mínimo deben llevar las autocaravanas, será conforme al anexo XII del Reglamento General de Vehículo, la siguiente: Un juego de lámparas de las luces que esté obligado a llevar, en estado de servicio y herramientas indispensables para el cambio de lámparas, dos dispositivos portátiles de preseñalización de peligro, una rueda de repuesto o una rueda temporal con las herramientas necesarias para e cambio de ruedas o sistema alternativo para el cambio de las mismas que ofrezca suficientes garantías para la movilidad del vehículo.
> 
> Así mismo, cuando sus conductores salgan del vehículo y ocupen la calzada o el arcén en vías interurbanas deberán utilizar un chaleco reflectante de alta visibilidad, certificado según el Real Decreto 1407/1992, de 20 de noviembre.


As I just said, "_pantalones del sabelotodo_" :lol: :lol: :lol:

(Blame Babelfish if it's rubbish!)


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

In September, we noticed reflective jackets 'on show' in many French cars, so clearly, even the locals are taking things seriously.

As I understand the law, you MUST carry ONE jacket and a reflective triangle. But I believe that any person leaving the vehicle on a main road (i.e not simply getting out to shop in a town) must wear a jacket. So, if two of you get out to change a wheel, you each need a jacket.

The triangle is now compulsory where at one time you could use hazard warning lights instead. It must be placed between 30 and 150 metres behind the vehicle. And hazard lights must be used as well. (I am not sure if vehicles over 3.5 tonnes need two triangles in France - perhaps someone can advise?)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Does it really matter what the law says ?

When you get out of your vehicle in an accident-risk place isn't it plain common sense that you want to be as visible as possible ?

We've been carrying high viz jackets ( 2) and triangles since the early 80s both abroad and in the car in UK. To set up from new only costs about £10 so we're not talking big money here !

Buy some for your UK car too.

G


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Good point Grizzly - wholeheartedly agree. We carry two jackets and two triangles.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

As the regulation says, if you get out of your vehicle on the highway you must wear a reflective upper Garment!(vest) And the Guardia will Bo****k you for not wearing one, you must have the correct tools when Changing a wheel ,and you must have a spare, and be able to move the vehicle to a safe place, you must put your hazard lights on ,and you must have spare bulbs and 2 triangles.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Are you sure about "must have a spare wheel". if so are Fiat breaking the law in selling a vehicle without a spare wheel. Even more worrying could the dealer be held responsible.as regarding tools, have you ever tried using the tools supplied.
will those seal thingy kits be accepted.
cabby


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

silversurfa said:


> and be able to move the vehicle to a safe place, .


I sincerely hope our immobiliser doesn't stick on again if we go to Spain.

It would take more than me and Safariboy to move the van at all let alone to a safe place.

G


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

OR a Temporary tyre/wheel,


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

And a spare pair of spectacles

Loddy


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

silversurfa said:


> As the regulation says, if you get out of your vehicle on the highway you must wear a reflective upper Garment!(vest) And the Guardia will Bo****k you for not wearing one, you must have the correct tools when Changing a wheel ,and you must have a spare, and be able to move the vehicle to a safe place, you must put your hazard lights on ,and you must have spare bulbs and 2 triangles.


I will be beggared in Spain the, given that there's no chance of me being able to change a wheel, even if I had one.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

If you hire a car in France or Spain will it be supplied with all the jackets,triangles and spare bulbs or would you be expected to provide them yourself


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

If you hire a car in France or Spain will it be supplied with all the jackets,triangles and spare bulbs or would you be expected to provide them yourself


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

charlieivan said:


> If you hire a car in France or Spain will it be supplied with all the jackets,triangles and spare bulbs or would you be expected to provide them yourself


It should come with all the bits in it and you should be able to make a fuss if it hasn't but my son hired one - from a multinational company - that had nothing inside bar the seats. It depends on how much time you have at the airport etc to wait until they put them all in if they are not there in the first place. I understand they get stolen - but why are they are not checked between hires before the hirer leaves the place...?

A first aid kit should also be included as the French have a Good Samaritan law that requires anyone coming upon an accident to stop and give help.

G


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*jacket*

What is the right colour jacket??
Yellow or Orange or doesn't it matter?


----------



## Gonewiththewind (Nov 17, 2007)

Either as long as it is reflective


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: jacket*



locovan said:


> What is the right colour jacket??
> Yellow or Orange or doesn't it matter?


All the ones I've seen in action have been yellow but I don't know whether it matters . They must have wide bands of reflective tape on them to be legal however.

G


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*jackets*

Thanks Gonewiththewind and Grizzley
Ours were bought from the MCC so I would have thought they were ok but they are Orange so we did wonder.
The reflective strip is wide.

Gonewiththewind your little man distracts me


----------

